# Actually using the Doxa bezel



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

I just got my first Doxa, a sub 300 BL Reissue, for an upcoming dive trip to the Maldives (leave tonight). While I will dive with my dive computer also, I am excited to put the Doxa on my other wrist and use it like they would have in the 60s and 70s when it was relied on by commercial divers.

I have read a number of threads and watched a few videos, but can’t find anywhere that tells me how to fully use the bezel, namely the no Deco limits portion. Timing the dive, got it, easy, no different than other divers like my SD43...but what about the no deco table seemingly built into the bezel, how do I use it?

Many thanks for the help as I get up to speed on both Doxa and watches/the hobby in general 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

try this:

http://www.doxawatches.com/files/manuals/bezel.htm


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Stabulldogs said:


> I just got my first Doxa, a sub 300 BL Reissue, for an upcoming dive trip to the Maldives (leave tonight). While I will dive with my dive computer also, I am excited to put the Doxa on my other wrist and use it like they would have in the 60s and 70s when it was relied on by commercial divers.
> 
> I have read a number of threads and watched a few videos, but can't find anywhere that tells me how to fully use the bezel, namely the no Deco limits portion. Timing the dive, got it, easy, no different than other divers like my SD43...but what about the no deco table seemingly built into the bezel, how do I use it?
> 
> ...


This is my understanding of how it works. Let's say you dive to 100 feet. When you reach that depth, you rotate the bezel, so the 2 circular markers line up with the minute hand. When the minute hand then reaches your depth (100ft) - your diving time is up, and it's time to return to the boat, otherwise you would need to decompress. In this case, 100ft happens to correspond to 25min on the bezel. If you had dived to 120ft, your time corresponds to 15min, 150ft corresponds to 6min, etc.

One word of caution - I've heard that modern dive computers give slightly different no-decompression times than the US Navy tables used for the DOXA dial. As I haven't dived for a while, I'm sure more expert WUS members can comment on that.

I hope that helps. Have a great time in the Maldives!

Cheers!


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

My understanding is that the bezel effectively summarised the following table:








The US Navy divers would therefore work out their decompression limits before diving and then set the bezel time accordingly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Modern dive computers allow you to make the most of the air you've got, to fully maximize your dive. As mentioned, the bezel merely summarizes the navy dive table. Dive tables are restrictive, which is why we all use dive computers now  Use the bezel as a fallback (but really, if the computer fails, your dive should be ended), but if you were to rely on only it, you would have much shorter dives than necessary. 

Also, if you do use it, set it at surface, not at depth. 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback guys, what a great forum/group of Doxa fans here, always quick and thorough answers.

I will 100% have my dive computer on my left wrist, but excited to have the doxa sub or SD43 onbthe other just for fun, and if the Doxa, may as well try and use the bezel properly and compare w the computer (w the computer trumping whatever the watch says)

Thanks again, wheels up from NYC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Get photos of your DOXA 'in action'! 



Stabulldogs said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, what a great forum/group of Doxa fans here, always quick and thorough answers.
> 
> I will 100% have my dive computer on my left wrist, but excited to have the doxa sub or SD43 onbthe other just for fun, and if the Doxa, may as well try and use the bezel properly and compare w the computer (w the computer trumping whatever the watch says)
> 
> ...


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

They just had an interesting post on their instagram a few days ago that summarized it nicely:

_"...Match the luminous pip at 12:00 with the minute hand at the start of your dive. When the minute hand reaches your targeted depth on the outer ring of the bezel, it's time to return to the surface to avoid injury by staying safely within the US Navy's "no decompression" limits..."_


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

Pictures to follow once my GoPro pics will sync to Dropbox (Painful process to get pics from Hero Black 5 to a portable format)

Was fun using the Doxa, though certainly nice having a dive computer! The bezel worked just as you guys said, was fun mirroring along side the computer....but the computer beeps to get your attention, the Doxa does not ha, so gotta focus a lot more on the watch and less on the fishes 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Whether it is your DOXA, dive computer or spg it is always good safety practice to be checking them regularly. Don't wait for a beep 

Glad you had fun!!



Stabulldogs said:


> Pictures to follow once my GoPro pics will sync to Dropbox (Painful process to get pics from Hero Black 5 to a portable format)
> 
> Was fun using the Doxa, though certainly nice having a dive computer! The bezel worked just as you guys said, was fun mirroring along side the computer....but the computer beeps to get your attention, the Doxa does not ha, so gotta focus a lot more on the watch and less on the fishes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

Doxa and my wife, about 20ish min into the dive....bezel in action to time the dive, though at a max depth of 88 feet for the dive we didn't get near needing the NDC table (but i now know how it works thanks to the thread!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, at 88ft using just the tables, you've only got a 30 minute dive, so you were cutting it close  Thank goodness for dive computers.



Stabulldogs said:


> Doxa and my wife, about 20ish min into the dive....bezel in action to time the dive, though at a max depth of 88 feet for the dive we didn't get near needing the NDC table (but i now know how it works thanks to the thread!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

Paco II said:


> Well, at 88ft using just the tables, you've only got a 30 minute dive, so you were cutting it close  Thank goodness for dive computers.


Correct, if our whole dive was at 88 feet...that was our max depth, whole dive on average obviously much less, and thus no issues w dive table limits...and yes, love having the dive computer (and fun to have the watch too)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

Paco II said:


> Whether it is your DOXA, dive computer or spg it is always good safety practice to be checking them regularly. Don't wait for a beep
> 
> Glad you had fun!!


Absolutely, check them every minute or two....but for instance w the excitement/commotion on the boat before going in, I could see forgetting to set the bezel, where as with a computer that's obviously not an issue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybe52 (May 12, 2018)

Wait, you can actually dive with a dive watch?? 

Awesome pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afennell (May 18, 2018)

Match the luminous pip at 12:00 with the minute hand at the start of your dive. When the minute hand reaches your targeted depth on the outer ring of the bezel, it’s time to return to the surface to avoid injury by staying safely within the US Navy’s “no decompression” limits..


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Des2471 said:


> This is my understanding of how it works. Let's say you dive to 100 feet. When you reach that depth, you rotate the bezel, so the 2 circular markers line up with the minute hand. When the minute hand then reaches your depth (100ft) - your diving time is up, and it's time to return to the boat, otherwise you would need to decompress. In this case, 100ft happens to correspond to 25min on the bezel. If you had dived to 120ft, your time corresponds to 15min, 150ft corresponds to 6min, etc.
> 
> One word of caution - I've heard that modern dive computers give slightly different no-decompression times than the US Navy tables used for the DOXA dial. As I haven't dived for a while, I'm sure more expert WUS members can comment on that.
> 
> ...


So in this instance of 100ft, would you be spending 25 minutes at 100ft, or, 25 minutes of travel time to 100ft + AT
100ft before you had to the return to the surface WITHOUT decompression?


----------



## AL5J (6 mo ago)

I dive with two identical computers in the event one fails. Just acquired a Vostok 710378 Scuba Dude with a Doxa bezel as a back up to my back up.

Two is one.
One is none.


----------

